
Facebook Launches “Insights For Your Domain” - salar
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/04/facebook-launches-insights-for-your-domain/
======
rradu
Interesting, but does not really offer much more than a number of shares for
each page, and a demographic which for my sites was nothing unexpected.

